# ACF certified schools



## bayama (Mar 17, 2009)

To Whom It May Concern,

I have been looking into many schools and I heard some schools are ACF certified. I looked it up and I feel it is a good thing to have on a resume. Can someone explain how good it truly will help me in the future? Thank you to anyone who helps.

Bayama


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe they are associated/partnered with the ACF but I haven't heard of ACF certified schools.

For example, when I graduate from J&W I get my ACF membership free, however any certifications I need to pursue on my own (as well as pay for).


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not sure if you are substituting ACF "accredited" vs "certified." 

From a resume perspective, I don't see it as being as beneficial as being a member of the ACF and having additional opportunities to network at ACF sanctioned events. Also, I believe there are scholarships through ACF to apply for while in school. 

I am not a member of ACF so I cannot give you an insiders perspective.


----------

